# Advice on Broken Bow, OK



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

my buddy and I have a tripped planned to Broken Bow to do some fly fishing. We plan on being there from June 5-7th. I've heard the river is pretty flooded right now, almost to historical levels. Does anyone live up that way that can give me an idea on how bad it is? Will it be back near normal by the 5th? I know it's impossible to know for sure, but just asking based on past floods, etc. Any advice would be very appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys, not to answer my own question but...

Did some more research and was finally able to get ahold of some of the flyshops. Essentially from what I'm gathering, broken bow will be a no-go for much, if not all, of the month of June. Many guides, including ours, have already cancelled their trips all the way through the end of June. This is bad news as they rely on these months for some income.

We are now looking at going to South Padre. If anyone has any advice on where best to wet a fly down there, it would be much appreciated! Also open to any suggestions of somewhere else we can venture to.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Arkansas is a good bet for trout. The Norfork, White, and Little Red all hold very good numbers of trout. Many good outfitters in the area around Mt. Home also.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

South Padre in June should be great as long as the wind isn't howling. South Bay, the grass flats, the jetties... Lots of options depending- Boat? Kayak? Wading? Guide? 

Any idea where you'll be staying in PI or the Island?


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

Taneycomo River in Branson, Mo is a fun trout fishing location.

I used to live up there and recommend you Contact River Run Outfitters for reliable guides, places to stay and other info.

http://www.riverrunoutfitters.com/lake-taneycomo/


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

Meadowlark said:


> Arkansas is a good bet for trout. The Norfork, White, and Little Red all hold very good numbers of trout. Many good outfitters in the area around Mt. Home also.


Good Contact for AR Fly Fishing:

The Toad Fly
Conway, AR

(501) 499-6914


----------



## Boatwright (Jul 1, 2005)

Just FYI, The Toad Fly is closed to my knowledge. North-central Arkansas is a great option, both for trout and warmwater. If you choose to go, highly recommend getting in touch with the guys at Dally's Ozark Fly Fisher in Cotter.

www.theozarkflyfisher.com

JB


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

Boatwright said:


> Just FYI, The Toad Fly is closed to my knowledge. North-central Arkansas is a great option, both for trout and warmwater. If you choose to go, highly recommend getting in touch with the guys at Dally's Ozark Fly Fisher in Cotter.
> 
> www.theozarkflyfisher.com
> 
> JB


Thanks for the update I did not know they were closed but I have been away from up there for over a year. Dally' is a very good source for AR fishing.


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

Captain53 said:


> Thanks for the update I did not know they were closed but I have been away from up there for over a year. Dally' is a very good source for AR fishing.


The Toad Fly closed in March, sad to see another local fly shop could not make it.


----------



## New2Salt (Jun 30, 2014)

I think it ( zone 1) was out of commission for several months the last time it was washed away. 
I did go with several friends on an annual trip to The White River in Cotter, AR. back in May. Highly recommend David Capps and his http://thefishermanslodge.com/. Spent 2 days floating and 1 afternoon wading. Caught a bunch of rainbows and even a couple of brows.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you considered going to New Mexico? I went to school up in Lubbock and during the summer we used to take 2-3 trips out there. Fished the Red River, the Rio, Cimmaron, and San Juan. 

I would highly recommend Cimmaron and the San Juan. Not to mention the weather up there during the summer is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

From the reports I have read several of the bridges (2) have been completely washed out and there will have to be a load of work done by (Corps of Engineers) or someone to get things back to fishable water. The photos I saw looked like devastation rained. The current release rates are still off the wall. So all that being said the coast is a great idea.

A bunch of us just returned from the Laguna Madre (Arroyo City) last month and we DYI'd ourselves to a great time. If you have access to a shallow water skiff or scooter you can almost head in any direction and find fish. Whether you catch many will depend on your skills.

The Laguna is awesome, the east shoreline is essentially a 60 mile long sand flat! Oh the west shore is one huge grass flat full of hidden bays, guts, shoals, and tailing redfish! Let us know what or how you do?

Like this one:


Watch where you step there could be one of these girls just sitting there awaiting your presentation.


Have fun!


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

I grew up near there, but didn't fish much when I was a kid. My dad and brother wore it out, though, on those creeks and below the dam. I inherited a couple of bamboo fly rods from them and didn't know what to do with them for years, but I do now.

I still have kin up there...ya'll like banjo music? Throw some lube in yer pack in case you trip over a log...


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Ended up going to Rockport instead. Did some flyfishing, and picked up a couple undersized reds. Later, we switched to drift over potholes in Estes bay and picked up some trout around 18". Overall a great weekend and can't wait to go out again. 


New Mexico would have been cool, but I just got back from there 2 months ago when I went skiing in Taos... While an awesome state, I didnt have it in me to drive 14 hours again just for a weekend.

Thanks for the advice guys. Hope OK can get back to normal quick...lotta people up there depend on tourism for a living.


----------

